# Fell off bed



## Teflette (Jun 9, 2013)

My 2 4-month old chihuahua puppies were playing on the bed (I was laying down watching tv) and one fell off the bed onto our laminate floor. He is 3lb 9oz. I'm not sure how he landed or if he hit his head... I didn't hear him cry or yelp. I scooped him up and placed him on the bed beside me. He just kind of sat there dazed... wobbly for a minute or so and was blinking lots.. kind of like he was squinting. After a few minutes of comforting him I put him on the floor to see if he could walk and he seemed normal. He wasn't limping or anything. 

Just wondering what the signs of a concussion or brain injury/skull fracture are so I can keep an eye on him. The emergency vet line here charges $60 to even speak to the on-call vet. 

His soft spot is very tiny... much smaller than an eraser on the end of a pencil. I am worried he might have a skull fracture or brain swelling. Although he doesn't seem to mind when I touch his head. I massaged his limbs and spine and he seems ok. I don't think there's any broken bones but I'm more worried about internal injuries/head trauma. I will most definitely call the vet in the morning but I need some advice for what to watch for overnight.

Anything will be very helpful!!

-A worried first time chihuahua owner


----------



## Timmysmom (Jan 30, 2010)

Don't worry.
My mother's little two and a half pound girl fell of my
very high couch and landed on her head.

She squinted and shook for about a minute and was fine.

Just make sure there is no lethargy.

And if you still feel uneasy, go to the vet tomorrow.

But for how small these little ones are, they are also very resilient.

Regina


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm hoping this little one is fine. Just watch him and see how he does in the next 12 hours or so. The fact he didn't cry out hopefully means he didn't hurt himself too badly.


----------

